# Catering



## gyrosexpress (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi, I am in real trouble if I don't come up with prices for a wedding catering by tomorrow. She wants it fancy with fresh lemonade and coffee, 3 appetizers, 3 meats 5 servers for 80 people and 50 miles away. Please, help


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Moved to the catering forum. You might get a better response here.


----------

